# ...

## BleedingSun

!)      " ".      -    " " (   ).  " ",     .
,  :    ( 2 ),   - ,  (),  - .  -    "",  .    -    11         -  , -  ,   (   ""   ) -           ...   .  -      (     ),         -   ,         .   -          (, ,   -    ,   - ,    - , ,  ,    ,  (  )    ).   -   ""  - . ,         -  2   (  -  ,   , ,   - ,   -    ,   ..,     )   "" (    ,       ) -   , - ,    .   ,  -    ,  .    .  -      ""   .       (      ,    ) -    .         ,    ,  ,  ,    ( ,   2 ,   ,  ).     2  - ,     ,  "   ".  ,         .       , ,  -    ,  - ,  ", ,    ".   -   ""   -        (    ,  ),      ,     4-   (  -    ).    -         ,  -     (   ,   ).    ,       (  0 ).        (       ,  ,     ).       -     -       , , , ...    ,   " "   "" (      " " (       ) -         "".    ?     -   -    ?  )

----------


## Lera

- ?

----------


## Condor

,        .     .

----------


## Enter

BleedingSun,    ,    ,      )

----------


## BleedingSun

)))   )  -       - ,      -       ...       8 . ,      -      ...  ""    -    .  -   ,    , /...     , ,    .         ,  .

----------


## k

Enter,  ,  - -           .    ,  ,             ...  
 ,    ,    ?   ,       ?   -  -       ?      .   -    " "

----------


## BleedingSun

-)))     "")   - -   , ,    .  -    ,     ,   . , ,      .    -   .     ,   .  .   -     .
       " "    , .    (       -   ,    , ,  ) -  . ,      "".

----------


## Lera

> ,   .

     )))  .

----------


## BleedingSun

> )))  .

  ? )  -      ""    ,  ""   -     ... , ,  ,   ,   ,         ( ,      - ) -    .

----------


## Lera

> ""

  ,      .  

> -       , , , ...

  ...      ,     ?   

> , ,  ,   ,...

   ....     ,       ...)))   ()        .

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,      .
> ...      ,     ?

    , ?  ?)    -      (      ,    (   "  " )           -    ...  , ,  - .   

> ,      .
> ...      ,     ?  
>  ....     ,       ...)))   ()        .

     -      ""        .      -   "  ".    -       "",      ,      .

----------


## Condor

Friend Zone         ""
       . -          \m/

----------


## BleedingSun

> Friend Zone         ""
>        . -          \m/

   ...     ,    (    -   ).   - -     .   -      "   ".   -  -  -    ).     .

----------


## vital

.   ""  ""   .  Condor       ,     ,    -   . 
 ., ..  :   ,     http://www.lib.ru/DPEOPLE/donotlove....-pictures.html 
,      ,       ,        -      :)   

> ,   " "   "" (      " " (       ) -         "".    ?     -   -    ?  )

          . -  . .  -   ,        ?   3    ,  .      . -  (3 .).
    -  , ,  - . 
, , 2    ,    ,     300   . - ,  ,    .   ,    ...          ,       :)  1   3 .               / ,        .       ,       :)  .

----------


## BleedingSun

> .   ""  ""   .  Condor       ,     ,    -   . 
>  ., ..  :   ,     http://www.lib.ru/DPEOPLE/donotlove....-pictures.html 
> ,      ,       ,        -      :)  
>         . -  . .  -   ,        ?   3    ,  .      . -  (3 .).
>     -  , ,  - . 
> , , 2    ,    ,     300   . - ,  ,    .   ,    ...          ,       :)  1   3 .               / ,        .       ,       :)  .

   ,   .    ...  ,              .    -  ,  .      ).

----------


## vital

> ,              .

       -       -   .    -  . ,    -.  .   ,    ,    . (,  ...   ,   ! -         - )       ;) ,       :) 
 ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## rasta-koy

!   .
   ,                20    ,  ,   ,    ,           -     ...
     -    ,     :- ))
            (    :- ))
================================
  !  -      ,     ! ,    , , ,   ,     ?
,        ,   ,   , ,  ,  , -,     ,      ,     , - ...
================================
 ,   ,      ,     , , ,  ,      , ,    ,   ,      ,  ,  ,     (   , ,   ,  ...).     ,      ,   -            :- ))   ,       : ",      ,    ?"    (  ,     ,      ,    ,  ,      , , , ,  ,   ,     :- )
- ,     , , ,    ...
         ,    ,  -  !!!!
===================
 , .      ,   .  ,  ,        ,      ,   ,    ,            ...   ,        ,    ,   , ,   ,     ,   ,   , ?
, ,   , ...

----------


## vital

*rasta-koy*,   , +100500.
     . :       ,      ,          .  .  " "  .     -    .                (!?). 
  - ""   - "               ". .   

> 

  ,  ?    ;)

----------


## Lera

> ;)

   ? " *rasta-koy*  ? ,  "? 
 :       " ".   

> , ?

  ,   " ,   ,         ( ,      - ) -    ",   ,    "".    " ",    4 ,     .
     (   ),          .

----------


## BleedingSun

> ? " *rasta-koy*  ? ,  "? 
>  :       " ".  
> ,   " ,   ,         ( ,      - ) -    ",   ,    "".    " ",    4 ,      .
>      (   ),          .

     "" (     )? ,    ...   ,             - " ,  ...",     ... ,  ?          ,   ,     (            ),   ...  .  ..        (  )   ,     .     ( ,  ,  )      ,    ,       - .      ,  ,    ,    .     30    -      .    ...

----------


## fabulist

> "" (     )?

        ,   .    ,   -   ,    "",     .   -   ,       .   (  ?)      .

----------


## k

> ,

   

> 

  ...       ;)

----------


## fabulist

> ...       ;)

      ,     .   - .

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,   .    ,   -   ,    "",     .   -   ,       .   (  ?)      .

   -   ...   -    (       ).   -      .  .

----------


## Lera

> ,             - " ,  ..."

    )      (      )     = 25  .  

> ,   ,

  ...  ))) ()
   "" -  .      ,    ,      ,   ""  . _"     "_,      

> 30

  ...      .
     ,  ...   ...

----------


## infospacer

> ...      .
>      , * ...   ...*

        , ,   . , , ,       .

----------


## BleedingSun

> , ,   . , , ,       .

  -...     .     14   - .   20  -    .   

> )      (      )     = 25  .
> ...  ))) ()
>    "" -  .      ,    ,      ,   ""  . _"     "_,     
> ...      .
>      ,  ...   ...

   ,    .  -    -  .     -   -     -   ...

----------


## Lera

> 14   - .

     

> 20  -    .

   ? -         
        ? _

----------


## infospacer

> -...     .     14   - .   20  -    .

     .  -   18-20,   ,    ,  .     , , .      -       ""?     "" ,      -,          , , , .

----------


## k

> -   18-20,   ,    ,

  ,      ... 15-17    ,   14  20    -  
, .

----------


## Lera

> ,      ...

   

> -   18-20,   ,    ,  .

    , ,   : 
-    75,  ,  ... 
- ,     .

----------


## k

*infospacer*,   .  -  : -,   ,  -,   ,   .   "-,    "   ,      .      - ,     - .  *BleedingSun*  ,        
,

----------


## infospacer

> *BleedingSun*  ,

  ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## BleedingSun

> ? -         
>         ? _

  ,  , )))  -   ".."  -   ,  .

----------


## infospacer

> ,  , )))  -  * ".."*  -   ,  .

      ,  ?
 ,   ,          ""...

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,   ,    ,     .

   .      "   "   )))   -   ...)    )   ,       -  ...   ,        -       .

----------


## infospacer

> ,        -       .

       .        ,   ,  "      ".  ,      - ,   ,   - "".    : ",     - ,  ".

----------


## Lera

> : ",     - ,  ".

       )

----------


## infospacer

> )

   ,   - "",     , .

----------


## Lera

.        "".

----------


## BleedingSun

> .        ,   ,  "      ".  ,      - ,   ,   - "".    : ",     - ,  ".

   -    .   -    ,     "    ".   ,   -  ,  ""     ,       ...   

> .        "".

    -  )  -  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

,     ,   -   .     ,     ,     tp,    ,    .   .
     ,     - .  ,       .     .

----------


## Lera

> ,    .   .

    ,   ,   - ,        35  "",     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*,  ,  .         
 ...,        ,       ...   ,       ,   ,     ,   .   ,        ,        -    .
   ,  .     . .      ,       .
     ,       (    )   2-3      !!!!       -  ,      .

----------


## infospacer

> *Lera*,  ,  .

  ,    ...

----------


## Lera

> , **   ,       ...   ,

        : 
-     ... 
- . 
-   ? 
-      - . 
   ,  ,   .   : 
-    ,    ... 
-   , .   ,  ,  ,      , -    ,-     ... 
-   ?! 
- ,   ,    !   **,   ,   ,     ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

, ,     -      ...        ,  ,

----------


## Lera

> ...

     ...          . : 
- ,     ? 
- ,  ? 
-   , !!!

----------


## BleedingSun

> , ,     -      ...        ,  ,

  )))   -       -     ( ),   ). )     , ?   , !)    ...

----------


## Lera

> ""   ....

----------


## rasta-koy

> (   ),         .

   ,    :- ))  

> 30    -      .    ...

   .     , , ,  ,         ,     ,            - , ,    " ".     -   

> ,   .

  - - :         

> ,      ... 15-17    ,   14  20    -

       ,    ...     ,     -  12  20   

> infospacer,   .  -  : -,   ,  -,   ,   .

   ! ,  ,        !  ,      -...

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,    :- )) 
>  .     , , ,  ,         ,     ,            - , ,    " ".     -  
> - - : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ85_-sBpZw  
>      ,    ...     ,     -  12  20  
>  ! ,  ,        !  ,      -...

  C (   ) -   )     ,     ,   ...
    -    - 16 -  ...            -   .    ""   -  ,    )

----------


## Lera

> , ?

   ...  -   )))) (,    )

----------


## infospacer

**:

----------


## BleedingSun

> ...  -   )))) (,    )

  ) ) 
 -     17-  ...   (         ).    -   ( -  ,     " "  -   "").     , ,    ... , ,   -  ( 17         (   20  - )),   ...

----------


## sharasha

.    !)))  - -  !

----------


## BleedingSun

> .    !)))  - -  !

   ?)   )

----------


## infospacer

> ,  , )))  -*   ".."*  -   ,  .

  : **:        . ,    .
-     ?
- .
-     .     . 
  -     .   ,  ,   .        .  - ! 
  :
-        ?
- 4.
-    5. ,    .
 -     2.
: *  -...*

----------


## SemenSemenych

> , ,    ... , ,   -  ( 17         (   20  - )),   ...

   ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> ...

   ?)     ?    ,  ...
  ...   1     . )  -  ).     100 ...

----------


## Lera

> 100 ...

  ..  ?)  ?))))

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ?)     ?    ,  ...

     ,   .
   .
    (   -  ,  )    .
  ,    ?   ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> ..  ?)  ?))))

  )))  )   ....)   

> ,   .
>    .
>     (   -  ,  )    .
>   ,    ?   ?

   -     ,           ...       ,          (   - ).     .      -     (      ).

----------


## SemenSemenych

.         ??

----------


## BleedingSun

> .         ??

   -             ,      ******  .   .         -  ,      .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*BleedingSun*,  -,      ,     ,       .
-,    ,      ,      .
-:      -    .   ,     .     ,      (       )
..        ,       .     ,    .       -.    ...        ,      .     ,   .          ...
          ,     ,     :       ,      .
,    ,      ,     .    ... 
..   ,    ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> *BleedingSun*,  -,      ,     ,       .
> -,    ,      ,      .
> -:      -    .   ,     .     ,      (       )
> ..        ,       .     ,    .       -.    ...        ,      .     ,   .          ...
>           ,     ,     :       ,      .
> ,    ,      ,     .    ... 
> ..   ,    ?

  ?)  , , ...   ?     -      .  - .   -       ,    .    -      -  /             .         -   , ?       ...     -     -    (         "").    -      ).   - ,       ""    -  -  ,     ...)

----------


## rasta-koy

> , ,   -

  "  ,     " ("")

----------


## SemenSemenych

> 

   ,    . 
ps.
             ,   ...
 ,  ,   .

----------


## rasta-koy

> 100 ...

       100    ,     ,    -          :- ))

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,    . 
> ps.
>              ,   ...
>  ,  ,   .

       ,   ?     .      16 -  -   ?   ?  ,     (     ).   : "   ")   

> "  ,     " ("")

      "")  -     .  /    -  (   " '"  -     -  ).   -  .   

> 100    ,     ,    -          :- ))

  )))   ...  -   ""  -   1000   (  -     , )))

----------


## Lera

> ...   1     . )  -  )

  , "  :    ? :      !   ,      ,   ... " 
...  ,   ...)))

----------


## Enter



----------


## BleedingSun

> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...85510366_n.jpg

   . ...  -    -   -  ,   -  .    -     ,    - .     -    (   )...   

> , "  :    ? :      !   ,      ,   ... " 
> ...  ,   ...)))

   -      -   )))

----------


## infospacer

> . ...  -    -   -  ,   -  .    -     ,    - .     -    (   )...

   ,    ,  , , ?    ?  ,       ?
         ?      ?   -  ,      .   ,      .          .   - , ,  .    ,   (,  ,     ).

----------


## Lera

> -    (   )...

  upd.     -

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,    ,  , , ?    ?  ,       ?
>          ?      ?   -  ,      .   ,      .          .   - , ,  .    ,   (,  ,     ).

   -   ""      (   -   ,     ).    "" -  -  " " ,        ...   

> upd.     -

  .  " ")))   )))

----------


## Lera

> .  " ")))

  -.   ... )))

----------


## infospacer

> upd.     -

  ",   !   !"

----------


## vital

> -,    ,      ,      .
> -:      -    .   ,

       .     . "" -   :) ",      ..."   

> -.   ... )))

  Google glass  .

----------


## BleedingSun

> .     . "" -   :) ",      ..."  
> Google glass  .

   !?    -    ? )    -    -   ?))   - ,   ...  ,     ,     ...   ) 
Google Glass?)    )))

----------


## SemenSemenych

*BleedingSun*,  ,     ,     .
1.    . .
2.          
.  
.   
.      " "              
                 ,     
   ,                
 ,         .
3.         ..     .
      ,      ,       ,   .     ,  ,          
4.  -  ,      ,         .
5.     , .       .
6. ,    ,      ,     ,     .
        .

----------


## BleedingSun

> *BleedingSun*,  ,     ,     .
> 1.    . .
> 2.          
> .  
> .   
> .      " "              
>                  ,     
>    ,                
>  ,         .
> ...

      !?  -  .        ,      (   -  ,   ..) ?  " "? (    , ).    ,     , ,     (     ),  -     ...  . ,          -     ,         ,         ,   ...   .  -     " "   -           . 
  -    -       -   .   ,                   (    - ). , )   -  )

----------


## Enter

*BleedingSun*,          ,    , ,   " ,  ,     ",      . 
,    :
1.     .
2.   " "    ,  .

----------


## BleedingSun

- 

> *BleedingSun*,          ,    , ,   " ,  ,     ",      . 
> ,    :
> 1.     .
> 2.   " "    ,  .

    .     -   (      ,    "  " ).  - -  , : 24 ,  (   ) ,  , ,  -  (   -  -  -  ).   ,   .        -    . 
     (   ).   -  - ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

.
  .
     . . 
..  :         ,       .
       , ?
 ?
    ?
       ?
?
 " "    ?
?
..

----------


## rasta-koy

*BleedingSun*,  ,  :- ))
      !     !

----------


## BleedingSun

> .
>   .
>      . . 
> ..  :         ,       .
>        , ?
>  ?
>     ?
>        ?
> ?
> ...

    " "?   ,    .       , ?       ...    -   -    .  .   

> *BleedingSun*,  ,  :- ))
>       !     !

   , )  ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

> *BleedingSun*,  ,  :- ))
>       !     !

      ,                 ,  .    

> , )  ...

  *BleedingSun*,        ,  ,   .
    ?

----------


## Lera

**:     

> ..

  "...   " - )))))

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,                 ,  .     *BleedingSun*,        ,  ,   .
>     ?

   ,    -      -  ( , , ),  ,       ,  - .   -   ,     .     ...  ...   

> **:    "...   " - )))))

   -     ,    ...

----------


## k

> ?

   ,     .          ,            .      ,      .  ,       .   

> 

   -   ? 30-40-50?

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,     .          ,            .      ,      .  ,       . 
>  -   ? 30-40-50?

   ?  ...    -  .    ,     (     , ) -     ,   ... ,  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

[QUOTE] 

> ,    -      -  ( , , ),  ,       ,  - .   -   ,     .     ...  ...

          . -         

> -     ,    ...

   .     .  , 
o     .    .       .

----------


## BleedingSun

[QUOTE=SemenSemenych;286518] 

> . -        
>  .     .  , 
> o     .    .       .

  , ,   -  -  - ...      ?
 -      )))

----------


## Lera

> -   ? 30-40-50?

    : ", 40   ".
     -         ? (c)

----------


## vital

> - ,   ...  ,     ,     ...   )

  ,   -        :)      -        ,    . 
 .    ,      .    ,  - ,   ,   -   :)  () ,  ,     .    -.   ,      ,  :)
      .    -   ,    -    (  ,  :)    ....    .  -    ? ,    .  ,       -  . , ,    ,  . ,   ,   ,     ,   - ,     -    **. ,  -  .        ,    :) -   ,    (, ,  )   ,   ,     -    -       ..   

> ,    -      -  ( , , ),  ,       ,  - .   -   ,     .     ...  ...

    ,     -   .    -    ,     , .

----------


## rasta-koy

> , )  ...

         .  . ,   . ,   ,   .
   ,     - ,    ?   ,          , ,  ,    ,        ...

----------


## vital

*rasta-koy*,  (  )    (  ). , , ? :)

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,       ,  -

  **:      
:   ,     ,   ,        5  . 
:       ,    . 
:  ,      ,     . 
:       . 
:   ,   ,       . 
:     . , ,   ,  . 
:    , ,    ,    . 
:   ,   ,      . 
:       . 
:   , ,     ,     - . 
:      . 
:       .   -  ,     - .     

> , , ?

    ""    ? :- ))
 ,   ,   .       ? .   

> ,     -   .

     .       , ,   ...
   .
  ,  ,    - -.    ,       .   

> () ,  ,

    ? .       .      ,      100 ...

----------


## k

> 24 ,  (   )

  ,        14-16,  ,  ,       . ,           ,   (   )      ,   . ,  ,     -     , ,       ,    .     .     ,   "".    ...    50,     " ",     ,   .    , . Rasta-koy ,   .   ,  - .   ""-,   ,        .    . , ,       (  ,   )

----------


## vital

> ""    ? :- ))
>  ,   ,   .       ? .

   , ** ,   ** , .     ,      . ,  ,     ,   , ,  ,   -      ..     -        .  ,     ,   .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,

     ,      ,      ,       ,  !!!!!!!! !!!!!
         :- ))
=====================         

> -        .

   ,        ,    ,   ,     ,   - ,       ! *    ,    !*
======================      
...      :- )) !

----------


## Lera

> ""-,

   ?  )  

> ,  ,     -     , ,       ,    .

----------


## infospacer

> ?  )

  ,       

> 

  ,    ?     :      , , ,    ,  ,

----------


## k

> 

  ,       -?   

> ?  )

   ,     .

----------


## Lera

> ,       -?

   
    .

----------


## rasta-koy

,      ,      ,  , ,  Lera  :- ))
----------------
      30-   ?

----------


## Lera

> ,  Lera

  ...   ...)

----------


## k

> 30-   ?

  *rasta-koy*,  BleedingSun

----------


## Lera

> 30-   ?

  .            ))))

----------


## rasta-koy

> rasta-koy,  BleedingSun

  ,   ,  ,   . 
   ,  , ,    ,      !  .   

> .          ))))

           -...           ,       .

----------


## Lera

> -...

   30-? _rasta-koy,  BleedingSun ( )        ()_ !

----------


## rasta-koy

,       ,           :- ))
 ,     ,   ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,       ,           :- ))
>  ,     ,   ...

    -   -    ))) -   ... ,   - ,   ,     ?)))  ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ?

     ,   - !

----------


## SemenSemenych

,      . 
       ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,      . 
>        ?

    -   )      - -    )   -       -    ... 
  -        -   ) 
   Nexus 7  Tapatalk

----------


## 23q

> ,        14-16,  ,  ,       . ,           ,   (   )      ,   . ,  ,     -     , ,       ,    .     .     ,   "".    ...    50,     " ",     ,   .    , . Rasta-koy ,   .   ,  - .   ""-,   ,        .    . , ,       (  ,   )

     

> Enter,  ,  -

     " "

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

   ,  ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

> -   )

    .    ?   .
..      ? ,      .      ,     ,   ,      ,

----------


## aneisha

)           :     ,   .

----------


## SemenSemenych

. , ,   ...

----------


## aneisha

, -!    ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*aneisha*,   ,    . )))   ,    .   ,

----------


## SemenSemenych

c, .     .
i,  i ,  i.   

> , -!    ,  .

  .        .
  ,     ,    ,       ,    .

----------


## Lera

> :     ,   .

  ,           13  -

----------


## BleedingSun

> .    ?   .
> ..      ? ,      .      ,     ,   ,      ,

  ,     ""  -   ).       (    ) ?   ,       , 17 ...  -  ,   ,       - "".  -         -   (     , ,     ).   .    - 22-25 -     ,              "  ".  , ,    ,  -   .         " ".   -     . ? , ...   

> ,           13  -

   !)    (   ),  ,        -     (     ,   ,   ""   "" ( ,     -  ).  ,             ,   -    .  ,    , ,          -       (   " ",      - ).     .                ,   ,     ...   -    ,      - , .   )

----------


## Lera

> 

     -   . , ,    -     .

----------


## nickeler

*BleedingSun*,         ,  ,    ?     ?     ?  ,     ,  ,  . 
  

> ,    -      -  ( , , ),  ,       ,  - .   -   ,     . *    ...*  ...

       ????

----------


## BleedingSun

> -   . , ,    -     .

    ).   -   .   -          .   -  "" ).   

> *BleedingSun*,         ,  ,    ?     ?     ?  ,     ,  ,  . 
>  
>      ????

   -     .            (    -   "",    -     ,      ) -       ""      ,      (  -      ,     ).       . ,  ,  -    ...

----------


## Dima0011

> ""      ,      (  -      ,     ).

  ,    
 ,    
       ( ) -      .

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,    
>  ,    
>        ( ) -      .

   ...   -     .     (  -  ) -  .

----------


## Dima0011

> ...   -     .

     .          

> (  -  ) -  .

       ?    ? 
@ (       /) -       ,   ,      / /     .,     .    (  -  ,  ,  ,  ),            @.
  -     100-150     ,      .
   (  )    @

----------


## pokemon

? ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> ? ?

  ,   )     ...

----------


## k

> ,

   ,    ))    ,

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,    ))    ,

   ,      -  ""     )))       )

----------


## rasta-koy

> 22-25 -     ,

   :- )))   ,   ,   25!  

> -    ( ) -      .

        ,      ,   ,       ,  ,    ...        "",   ...    ,          .   

> 

       - ,  ,  ,       .
,       ,     ,    ,     ,    ,        ,  ,  6     !   !
====
 ,          ,      ,        , -...

----------


## k

*rasta-koy*,   ,      ?   ,    -, ,  ,   ))

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      ?   ,

    ,    ,   -  ,  ...   ,      !

----------


## k

> 6

   ... ,      ?   ...    14-?   ))  ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      ?   ...    14-?

  ... ,  ,     ! ,    ,   ,  :- ))  , ,  !!!!!!

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,*    ,   - * ,  ...   ,      !

     ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ?

   ,    ,     ,  ,     ,    !
  ?       !

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,    ,     ,  ,     ,    !
>   ?       !

    - ,    -  -   " ".    ?   - ,  (  - 500-800-1000,   ) -   ?  *?
   - , .   -  .      .   -   -    ...)  " "     ,    ...   -   -  ,    -  .  ...    -    .  - .   - , ,  -  ...

----------


## k

*BleedingSun*, - ,      .       ,    ?   

> ?

        " " ( ,  -  ),    .   ,   ,    ""  
   ""    -     ,  .   .

----------


## Lera

,
   ?
  ,
   *....
(c)

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,
>    ?
>   ,
>    *....
> (c)

   ,  )      )))

----------


## infospacer



----------


## SemenSemenych

*infospacer*, .  .      . .

----------


## BleedingSun

> *infospacer*, .  .      . .

  )))       , )  ?  ,  ,         )     , ?)       -   (    )  .    ,         .   )

----------


## Lera

> -   (    )  .    ,         .   )

   - ,  ,  "     ",

----------


## BleedingSun

> - ,  ,  "     ",

       ""  )  ,   ,   ,   )))   -   (       -      ,    ,       ). 
  - , , ,   ,    ,      )   ...

----------


## Lera

> ""

     ,  .)
  ,   "  (    )    "

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,  .)
>   ,   "  (    )    "

  ,  )        )))
 ,   -      ,    ...  -   ) 
  - Leprous - The Cloak -   ...      (Coal) - .  .)

----------


## Lera

> ,    ...

  ? )))   

> )))

    ,  )

----------


## BleedingSun

> ? )))

    ?)))    ,       ?  - ... ?

----------


## Lera

, ,  : "   ... ...  ... ** "()

----------


## BleedingSun

> , ,  : "   ... ...  ... ** "()

  )))  )     )    ,          ?       )    ...  -  ,  .   ,   ,   )

----------


## Lera

> 

    )    ...     

> )

----------


## SemenSemenych

> 

  ,   : ,    . 
     k   
.      ,        ...
      ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,   : ,    . 
>      k   
> .      ,        ...
>       ...

  )))   , ?:what:   ,      )

----------


## SemenSemenych

*BleedingSun*,    ,  ,         .
        ,  ,  ,    (      )

----------


## BleedingSun

> *BleedingSun*,    ,  ,         .
>         ,  ,  ,    (      )

  ,    -    )   ,  - ,  ) ?  ,     ( ,  ,  ).    ,        3  ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

*BleedingSun*, .       ,   -. 
p.s.    ?               .

----------


## BleedingSun

> *BleedingSun*, .       ,   -. 
> p.s.    ?               .

   , , ,  ...      -    "" )   , ...   -   ,   ,     . ˸,  .      ,  . )       -     ,   ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

*BleedingSun*,    ,     (    ),        . 
p.s..   ,  ,      ,       ,   .      ,     -  .       . , ,     ...
p.p.s.       ?   , ,  ,      ...  ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> *BleedingSun*,    ,     (    ),        . 
> p.s..   ,  ,      ,       ,   .      ,     -  .       . , ,     ...
> p.p.s.       ?   , ,  ,      ...  ...

   -   ,     .   )     ?   -     . 
, .  - ,  -       (    -   ))).   -  " "  - ) 
   -   ).   ...       )

----------


## Merry Corpse

17  ,    .     ...   . )

----------


## Dima0011

> 17  ,    .     ...   . )

     .     ...

----------


## k

> ...

   ,  !     

> /

      ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

, , .  .  ,   ,   .  ,       -. 
[QUOTE] 

> -   ,     .

    ?  ,     .        -   ,   ?     .     ,  (   ,           )    

> )     ?   -     .

  
 - .    . ?  

> , .  - ,  -       (    -   ))).   -  " "  - )

  ,   -.     ,     ,     ,     ,      (  ),      .     ?  ,?   

> -   ).   ..

  .  
      ...   (,   )   -      ,         .:  .        ?  

> )

  , ...    ,  .   ,        , ,     .

----------


## BleedingSun

> .     ...

     ?     )   

> ,  !        ...

         ) ...    -  ""     (  ).          .     -     .    ,  ...  *SemenSemenych*,     )    ? ? ?  ) 
   ,  ,  : 
,     .. - ,   .   -     -   -     ,  ,    -    .  -    -       -   ). 
 ? ...   , ,    -    ,       ,   .   -  ,   ). "" ,  " " -    ,   .        -   ,    (     ).  -    /   .
   -     6 ,    ""  . , ,      ,    -     ...     ,       -   .   -    ( ,   ,  " "  (         )).  (), ,    ( ) :  :  , , ;	 : Ҹ , ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   , ,  , ,  ,  ;  :  , ,  , .	 :  ,  ,  ,  ,  .	 : , ׸ ,  , , ,  .  , , , ,   ("")...    .   )

----------


## Lera

> SemenSemenych,     )    ? ? ?

   )))))

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*,  

> ,  ,       , , ...

   *BleedingSun*,

----------


## fabulist

**:    ...   ...    .  , , .    ))).

----------


## SemenSemenych

*fabulist*,  .    .
     .    ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> **:    ...   ...    .  , , .    ))).

     - , , (     ))))  ,  ,      -   )

----------


## fabulist

> .    ?

     , .    IP,        㳿.

----------


## Enter

> , .    IP,        㳿.

    )))
Bayonette AS

----------


## fabulist

> )))

     ,  U R.
   .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*fabulist*,    -.    .   .

----------


## Enter

> *fabulist*,    -.    .   .

   "- "  . , ,      ,   .
  VOIP     ( , , )        ,    ,     .

----------


## SemenSemenych

.   ,   ,
 .
  ,      . ,    ...
,  -.
  , ,   . ,       .   .      ,        .               :      .  , -.   .  ... .   , .   ,  ,  .
,     ,    ,   .
,    " " -    ,    .
,      ,  5   .  ,     ,   ,  ,   :     .
    ( ,   )  .     . ,        - ,  ,       .
   :    ,  .  -    ,  .
 ,  .
,  ?        .  *Enter*,  .   .     , ... ...      ... , - .
 ,

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,  .   .     , ... ...      ... , - .
>  ,

    - .
  , -   . 
,    , -        ,       ....

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Enter*,    .      ,     .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,    .      ,     .

   .      .   . 
       ,  "     "?
  , , -     , , ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> .   ,   ,
>  .
>   ,      . ,    ...
> ,  -.
>   , ,   . ,       .   .      ,        .               :      .  , -.   .  ... .   , .   ,  ,  .
> ,     ,    ,   .
> ,    " " -    ,    .
> ,      ,  5   .  ,     ,   ,  ,   :     .
>     ( ,   )  .     . ,        - ,  ,       .
> ...

  ... ... , ,   -    ,   .    "" -   ,   (     ). -      " ",      "  ", - -    - , - ...      ,  -      .    -    ,     . ...     ...
...  ,      "" (    ,     )   -  ,    ...     - , ...    , , .   -     -  -   ,   .    .
    ?  -      ?   

> .      .   . 
>        ,  "     "?
>   , , -     , , ...

  )))        ... , -   -           .   ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

> , -   -       .   ...

  
1.     .    
2,     ,    ,    ,   ,  
3.   ,    ,       
p.s.     ,    .   

> -     -  -   ,   .

  ..   ( ).   ,   96,       .
 .       ,  -       .
-.     .   .

----------


## Lera

**:     

> 1
> 2
> 3

   :    )))

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .      .   .

      .  *Lera*,  **:     .     .     -     .  .   ,     ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> 1.     .    
> 2,     ,    ,    ,   ,  
> 3.   ,    ,       
> p.s.     ,    .  
> ..   ( ).   ,   96,       .
>  .       ,  -       .
> -.     .   .

  , ...)    -  ... 
 ,  )   

> **:     :    )))

  ?  ,  - ...    ,   )      (       -     ).     -    -   ...
,       -    .  )

----------


## Lera

> ,  - ...   ,

      ,      -              " "     . 
       ,      ) 
      ""

----------


## 23q

> "- "  . , ,      ,   .
>   VOIP     ( , , )        ,    ,     .

                    .   

> .

----------


## Enter

> 3.

  ))))))))))))
     . 
P.S. !   )

----------


## rasta-koy

> -

  ,   ,     , , ,     !

----------


## BleedingSun

> ))))))))))))
>      . 
> P.S. !   )  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...=W4MseH6-3vg#!

  )     )
   "" -   -  )

----------


## fabulist

> 

  
 .

----------


## 23q

*fabulist*,      ,   *fabulist*

----------


## Enter

> *fabulist*

  ,   ,  ,       ,      .

----------


## sharasha

> ,       ,

  !!!)))

----------


## SemenSemenych

? ,        ?   ?
   , ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> ? ,        ?   ?
>    , ?

  ,   ?)))   ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,   ,     , , ,     !

     :        ,        .  ,     ,    .  ,       . ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## Enter

> ,   ?)))   ...

    ?!      ?!
 ,       (, ,  ..., , )?
,    ?
     ,   ,      ?
, -     ,  ,     ?
, - ,        ?
?
     ? 
,  -    ,    ....

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,   ?)))   ...

    ,  .       .
,         ,      .  *Enter*, ,    ?   

> , - ,

  .   .      . *BleedingSun*,

----------


## Enter

> *BleedingSun*,

      .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> .

     ,         ""   

> ., . ,  ,        ◆   ,    ,       ,    ,    ,     .  ,  , 2000 . (     , .  ) ◆  80- , , ,   ,   .  , ,  , 1997 . (     ,

    ,     :      ?

----------


## Enter

> ,         ""

      "   ".  
 
 , ,  ...
(..       )

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Enter*,     ,     .
,   "  "    ?
       :       ?
..          .   

> "   ".

  .       .     -.
  ,      -.
    ,     .

----------


## Lera

> :       ?

   :     ,      
      ,  ..,      ))))

----------


## SemenSemenych

*BleedingSun*, ,   .  .         ?
  ,          .   

> ..,

----------


## Lera

> 

        )))

----------


## BleedingSun

> ?!      ?!
>  ,       (, ,  ..., , )?
> ,    ?
>      ,   ,      ?
> , -     ,  ,     ?
> , - ,        ?
> ?
>      ? 
> ,  -    ,    ....

    ""?   -     ? ,    (    , ,  -) -   ,     .   

> "   ".  
>  
>  , ,  ...
> (..       )

  ?)     , ...    -      /   -    -      ...

----------


## Enter

> ?

           ,      ,          ,     .
", ,     ,   "",      ..."
  ,    .
   ... 
  ,     , -      ?

----------


## 23q

> ,      ,          ,     .

              )

----------


## BleedingSun

> BleedingSun, ,   .  .         ?
>   ,          . 
>    Lera 
>  ..,

  , ...  -       ).    " " -    ( -   ) ,     -  , "") ... ,      ,   ... 
 ?   -      .   ,  ( )  ,   .   . ...     () -     . ,  -     )...  .   -       - -   .  - , ,  -       .       - .
        ?   

> ,     , -      ?

         .    ,  ,    - - /   -   (- -      ),     ,    .  -   .  .        .         .    .
   -   -   - ,  .      .     -    .

----------


## Enter

> ?)     , ...    -      /   -    -      ...    " " -    ( -   ) ,     -  , "")

        ,  .      ,          ,         . 
            .     

> .    ,  ,    - - /   -  ...

  , -   ,      . ,       .    

> -   -   - ,  .      .     -    .

       .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ?

     .     ,   (    4    )   ,   ,   .  ,     . ,  ,     .
     . ,  , , ,  ,  .     ,       ,        . ,      ,     -         ,  ,   .
       . - - ?   

> .

    ,  .
   ,      , ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ,      , ,   .

    ,     BleedingSun,    ? -       .  
   , , ?
,   ,     ,    ,   - .  
P.S.   ,         .

----------


## SemenSemenych

> ,     BleedingSun,    ? -       .

       ?  ?  

> , , ?
> ,   ,     ,    ,   - .

  
...   ...   

> P.S.   ,         .

   .      .
,      .    .       ,    .

----------


## Enter

> ,      .    .       ,    .

  ,          ,   . 
,    ,     ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

.         .    .   ?  *BleedingSun*,   .    .  ,     ,     -  .

----------


## Enter

> .         .    .   ?  *BleedingSun*,   .    .  ,     ,     -  .

       BleedingSun        )))

----------


## BleedingSun

> BleedingSun        )))

    , ?)   -           . ,  -  , ...   

> .         .    .   ?  *BleedingSun*,   .    .  ,     ,     -  .

   ...     -        - .     ,  -,  )))     )   

> BleedingSun        )))

    , , "",  ?     ,   ...

----------


## rasta-koy

*BleedingSun*,    ,       ,   ,  , ?

----------


## BleedingSun

> BleedingSun,    ,       ,   ,  , ?

  ,   ...     ?   

> - - ?

  ICQ? ...   .   .      )

----------


## Lera

> .         ?
>   ,

  ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*,        , , ,  .  *BleedingSun*  .   ,                 ,    .
  ,     .      ,           .

----------


## Lera

> Lera,

     )

----------


## BleedingSun

> )

      ?)    , )   - ,   -    ...    - .   

> *Lera*,        , , ,  .  *BleedingSun*  .   ,                 ,    .
>   ,     .      ,           .

  .  . 
, ,  ,  - ...

----------


## SemenSemenych

> )

   ,  ...              ,    ,  - ,    .
 ,       ,   ,        ..., ,   .     ,   ,          ,       .
 ,     ,    :      o     -     .           ,    :    .
 , ,  :      , , ?       .

----------


## Condor

,   .   "     **              (    ,   )     **       ,   !

----------

(    !) -     -.        ,   ! 꺺

----------


## SemenSemenych

> "

      -        

> 

  .   ?  

> ,

  -      i  "".

----------


## Lera

> 

        : ",         ,  ...." )))     : , ...   

> , ,  :     , , ?

    -     ..,   )))) 
        )

----------

> .   ?

  ,       ,          .        ?

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*, ,    "?     ?

----------


## Lera

-  .  

> ?

   ,  .

----------


## SemenSemenych

*Lera*, ,      ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

         ,  "  -       ."

----------


## k

*rasta-koy*,    vk  _BleedingSun_    -     ;  ,    .  ...

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,  "  -       ."

  ,   ) vk.com/bleedingsun    ))) ֳ    ...)
...)   : https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=v...spv=1&ie=UTF-8

----------


## BleedingSun

-   ...) .   ,  )

----------


## Lera

> -   ...) .   ,  )

    !

----------


## BleedingSun

> !

  )       )       (          -     -  /).

----------

,     .    .     (    )    (    ,       . .).   .      (    (  ,      ,     ,   ,   ))        ,   , ,  .   ,     .       .    ,     . 
   -     .  .   .         .)     .      ,  .  .       .  .  .  ,    , " .   .  ,     ,     :    ().  ,   ,    .  ,     ,  ,  . ,   , ,   , ,            ,    .   

> ).   -   .   -          .   -  "" ).   
>  -     .            (    -   "",    -     ,      ) -       ""      ,      (  -      ,     ).       . ,  ,  -    ...

   ...         .    .   ,      (     ,  ,     ):   ,  (    ,     ).       .      :    ,   ,   . ,       ,     .  ",        .     ,       .   .ͳ    .     . ,        .   

> ?     )   
>        ) ...    -  ""     (  ).          .     -     .    ,  ...  *SemenSemenych*,     )    ? ? ?  ) 
>    ,  ,  : 
> ,     .. - ,   .   -     -   -     ,  ,    -    .  -    -       -   ). 
>  ? ...   , ,    -    ,       ,   .   -  ,   ). "" ,  " " -    ,   .        -   ,    (     ).  -    /   .
>    -     6 ,    ""  . , ,      ,    -     ...     ,       -   .   -    ( ,   ,  " "  (         )).  (), ,    ( ) :  :  , , ;	 : Ҹ , ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   , ,  , ,  ,  ;  :  , ,  , .	 :  ,  ,  ,  ,  .	 : , ׸ ,  , , ,  .  , , , ,   ("")...    .   )

     " "))) .    .  .   .    ,     .    .  ,   .    ,   "   ( ",   ( ),   ,   ,     ,    ).  ,           :    ,    ,    ( ,  24).      .    :        ,        ,   ,   .

----------

-   -

----------


## BleedingSun

-     ""   ...)  , ,  -   . 
    (    ) -  -   -     : http://vk.com/bleedingsun
...

----------


## infospacer

> -     ""   ...)  , ,  -   .

    ,    . - ?

----------


## BleedingSun

?)   -     ...    -    ,    ,  .    -   ""       .   -     )   ,      ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> -     ...

  ,         ""?

----------


## BleedingSun

> ,         ""?

   ""?) ,  ...      "" ,  -    - ,  ""))) ,        ...        .  "" -   ,  - ""    )

----------

", .." ( "")

----------


## BleedingSun

> ", .." ( "")

   " ?")))

----------

))) 
 "" ,         .

----------


## BleedingSun

> ))) 
>  "" ,         .

  ).  -  ,   ,     ""...  , ,  . 
  -   : http://vk.com/bleedingsun.   .

----------



----------


## BleedingSun

> 

        ?)

----------

,  ?

----------

